# Teaching the Front



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

I am training my two dogs for obedience and while the first test does not require the dog to come in front I would like to start learning to train for it. I don't see a downside in making them come to front in the recall right from the start.

Thing is, I have read about different methods but still don't fully understand what's the most effective way to train it. Does anyone know of any videos that show the front being trained? What I am wondering is if it's most common to use aids or if it can be taught without them. My older dog (a small terrier), keeps coming in crooked and is all over the place.

A part of me thinks I'm making this seem a lot more difficult than it really is. I guess I have some kind of "front fear" :crazy:


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Kaun said:


> I have read about different methods but still don't fully understand what's the most effective way to train it.


The most effective way is the one that you understand and can use with your dog. 

When exactly is your dog going crooked? If he's coming in crooked, you may find it helpful to build a "channel" of poles to guide your dog in a straight line. I use cavaletti poles, a friend of mine uses weave poles -- it doesn't matter what you use, just that it's a barricade sufficient to guide your dog without creating too much spatial pressure.

Alternatively, a target mat can be helpful, as can a foot target placed directly in front of your feet. Some trainers with small dogs teach their dogs to Front with one paw on top of the trainer's shoe; this encourages the dogs to come in quite close (plus it's pretty cute to see a Border Terrier come in with a dainty little foot target on the Front).

As yet another alternative, you can bait the dog either to come in close (I think Mrs. K has a good demo video of this -- basically you're luring the dog into the desired straight position and feeding there to reward in position) or toss the treat between your legs to encourage a rush if you're having difficulty with a slower recall.

If your dog is coming in straight but sitting crooked (rolled over on one hip or slanted to the side or whatever), personally I'd go back and re-teach a square Sit until I was completely happy with that, and then worry about getting it in Front via one of the methods described above.

I don't have videos offhand, but hey, we have a whole new subforum for that now, maybe a request thread there will spur some video answers.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Merciel said:


> The most effective way is the one that you understand and can use with your dog.


 
^This is absolutely true.

I like to train it in parts. First I train the position(sitting close in front). Second I train speed and the actually "recall" part. 

For the position, I lure the dog/puppy into my body and as I stand up and lean back I lure the puppy almost in between my legs and up. This draws the pup in close. When I reward, I always reward against my body. This helps keep the dog driving into me(getting closer). 

For speed I usually use a toy and as the dog is coming in, I through it between my legs so the dog is just running through me. I also do "agitated recalls". That is where someone else is holding the dog while I run away calling the dog. This usually drives the dogs crazy because they want to go with you. Once you get a designated distance, stop and call your pup with the formal command. Don't worry about perfect position when doing this. 

If the dog is blowing past you or fronting crooked, use barriers/fences to keep force the dog straight.


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions so far! I'm looking for different methods to see what will work for me and my dogs. I usually like to research a few different methods so that if I try one thing and it isn't working for me or the dogs I can easily switch.

I will probably need to go with barriers for my terrier. She's so quick and is bouncing all over the place when she comes to me. I know that if I can get her to understand what I'm asking she'll come around in no time, I think she might also do well with a target mat.

I think what scares me is messing up the recall if they get confused with the front. It's why I want to separate the two initially.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

This is by far my favorite command. I loved learning it and teaching it to all of my dogs. I also liked teaching them the finishes..side and around. I did it in parts too. I would have them on a leash, put them in a sit, step back a couple feet, tell them front as I was luring them with a treat. I would repeat this maybe 10 times before I would move on to the sit and wait part. Its nice to have a second person that can hold on to the leash and give them the hand signal to wait/stay as you walk away from them and say wait/stay. I would start out at about 10 ft or so. If they come at you crooked, putting a treat in your hand and guiding them in to where you want them works. When I was training my female GSD, the trainer would always say call your dog once I was 20 ft away and facing them. I couldn't understand why my dog was jumping the gun on moving out of that wait/stay position before I said anything. It really bothered me, then I realized what it was. She knew the trainer said call your dog and she was using that cue instead of mine. So I told the trainer not to say call your dog, just raise your hand and that worked like a charm. She never moved out of that stay/wait again until I told her Front. I just LOVE this command:wub:


----------



## Kaun (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for this explanation, I may give that a try as well (especially with the puppy).

I don't have much of a problem with the finish, both of my dogs know pivoting really well and the heel position. I love training the pivot. It's why I keep thinking I shouldn't be scared of the front.


----------

